# A small creek in Montana.



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are a few pics I took Off the beaten path.




























This one is from a bridge that ran over the top of this small creek.










These were taken at a place called Giant springs in Great Falls.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics. Just got a little question ???? Why is the water yeller and bubbly ???? :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

There are alot of bars in that town.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to live in Great Falls. Did you take these at Giant Springs State Park? That is a pretty cool place. We used to go there every week with the kids.


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Yea thats the place. This is the first time that I had noticed this creek in all the times that I have been there. Actually my boys noticed it they tend to wander from the path alot.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Pretty neat place, never heard of it before. I will have to check it out some time.


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

It's a very cool place to visit and there are alot of historical sites on that one stretch of road definately worth an overnight stay.Giant springs is actually a fish hatchery with a bunch of trails and sites.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Giant Springs is a very cool place. It is home to the worlds shortest river - the Roe River. Which has as its headwaters, the Giant Springs, that then flow about 100 feet to the confluence with the Missouri River. The Springs are just below Black Eagle Falls, which are the waterfalls on the Missouri right in Great Falls. Just up the road from Giant Springs is a very well done Lewis & Clark Interpretive Center - very much worth the stop. The hatchery at Giant Springs is cool too. My kids loved to go there and feed the fish. As for trails - it is also linked up to the River's Edge Trail. This trail includes the old converted rails-to-trails left over from the mining days. Great place for geocaching - as the River's Edge Trail goes on both sides of the river, with overlooks of the falls, several historic sites along the river - like the place where Meriwether Lewis got chased by a grizzly bear, and the sulphur spring where they got sulphur water to help cure Sacagewea from a violent illness. I hate to sound like a chamber of commerce here - but there are really some cool things in Great Falls - and Giant Springs is one of them.


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

The roe river.










Giant springs.



















The feeding ponds.



















Black eagle falls.



















I did not visit the DWR museum or the Lewis and Clark interperative center this time around so any photos I have of them are on film. I may try to scan them later.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

What a cool creek in your first set of photos. That's awesome.


----------



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

Slipknot and Gary, thanks for the walk down memory lane. I too grew up in Great Falls. I need to make a trip back home. Thanks again.


----------

